# للبيع / شاحنة فولفو fh12460 موديل: 2004 رقم العرض : 349048‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة فولفو FH12460 

موديل: 2004

الجير بوكس: يدوي(عصا)

المسافه المقطوعه: 584,234 كم

رقم العرض : 349048

 وقود ديزل

القوه : 460حصان

اورو3

اول تسجيل:ابريل2004

المحاور:2

6x4 

سوست اماميه

منافيخ خلفيه

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 210الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء



















​


----------

